# Verzierungen



## bandsite (4. September 2006)

Guten Tag,
Ich möchte für das Design meiner Webseite solch schöne Verzeirungen wie auf diesem Bild erstellen: http://www.galerie-v-hobe.de/images/rahmen/logo.gif, wie geht das?, mal so ganz primitiv gefragt =)

Wird das komplett per Hand gemacht oder gibt es da Plugins für?

Gruß und Dank, bandsite


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (4. September 2006)

Hi,
Für den Mac gibt es ein Programm um Guilloche zu erstellen: http://www.excourse.com/excentro/
Und hier auch ein Plugin für Illustartor: http://www.artlandia.com/

Viele Grüße


----------

